# Incrementar el nivel de audio con Amp Operacional



## chugus (Ago 5, 2009)

Buenas gente ando con unas dudas... arme este pre para microfono y la verdad que funciona muy bien... 








El caso es que el nivel de salida no me alcanza ya que lo voy a meter en una consola que necesita mas nivel de entrada... 

Mi pregunta es si a la salida de este pre a transistores se puede conectar en serie algun operacional para incrementar el nivel de señal. Si es posible por favor me gustaria que me den una mano porque la verdad que no sabria como conectar el operacional...


Muchas gracias
Leandro


----------



## maxxx2009 (Ago 5, 2009)

hola este es mi aporte para el tema de la pequeña señal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2009)

chugus dijo:
			
		

> Buenas gente ando con unas dudas... arme este pre para microfono y la verdad que funciona muy bien...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuanta ganancia mas te hace falta?
Por que podrías aumentar el valor del potenciómetro de 50K y eso aumentaría la ganancia (y también el ruido, así que tené cuidado). Con uno de 100K tendrías casi el doble de ganancia y si con eso te alcanza...

Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

Creo que esto es lo que buscas:






Si ambas resitencias son iguales, Vout será el doble que Vint


----------



## chugus (Ago 6, 2009)

Buenas... a ver...



> Cuanta ganancia mas te hace falta? Por que podrías aumentar el valor del potenciómetro de 50K y eso aumentaría la ganancia


Me haria falta el doble de ganancia, cabe destacar que ya tengo puesta una resistencia variable de 100k y el ruido ni se aprecia... voy a probar entonces con 200k.. Gracias




> Creo que esto es lo que buscas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A ver si entendi bien... 

1- De la salida del amplificador a transistores conecto directamente a la entrada "+" del operacional?  

2- Que valores de resistencia deberia usar? Puedo reemplazarlas por un potenciometro? Osea conecto el punto medio del pote en el punto medio de las resistencias y un extremo en la salida del OP y el otro a masa? 

3- Lo que no me queda bien claro es el tema de la alimentacion.. Deberia usar fuente partida a 12v o se puede usar con fuente comun? En el caso de la fuente comun como tendria que conectarla?

Gracias

Saludos
Leandro


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

Bueno, las resistencias ponlas de 1K.
Puedes cambiar una por un pote, funcionará.. pero yo no lo haría...
Para la alimentación, lo mejor sería una fuente doble, de 12+12


----------



## ivankr (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola, yo te recomendaría que armes tu preamplificador diréctamente con un operacional, sin transistores, es mucho mas fácil y menos componentes aparte menos ruido. Con un TL072 andaría bien. Si tenés sólo fuente simple, tenés que piolarizar el operacional de forma correcta. Si te bajás la hoja de datos te muestra como hacerlo. Espero qeu te sirva, saludos!


----------



## chugus (Ago 6, 2009)

> Bueno, las resistencias ponlas de 1K.
> Puedes cambiar una por un pote, funcionará.. pero yo no lo haría...
> Para la alimentación, lo mejor sería una fuente doble, de 12+12


Ok voy a probar asi a ver que sucede..... En el caso de fuente simple como lo tendria que conectar? Gracias



> Hola, yo te recomendaría que armes tu preamplificador diréctamente con un operacional, sin transistores, es mucho mas fácil y menos componentes aparte menos ruido. Con un TL072 andaría bien. Si tenés sólo fuente simple, tenés que piolarizar el operacional de forma correcta. Si te bajás la hoja de datos te muestra como hacerlo. Espero qeu te sirva, saludos!


Si eso es lo que quiero hacer pasa que la mayoria de los pre con operacionales (tl072) tienen conrol de tonos y no se como sacarles todos esos controles en el esquematico, ya que no entiendo mucho... Me gustaria que me ayudes con el diagrama de un preamp simple con un tl072 si no es mucho pedir.. Sino yo busco algun esquematico y lo cuelgo aqui y me dices que habria que sacar para que quede lo mas simple posible... Si?

Espero respuestas

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

Tal vez necesites más amplificador en casacada... hasta llegar porlomenos a 100mV
Para una fuente simple, tendrias que poner el más del AO con el más con el mas dela fuente, y lo mismo con el menos, y todo lo que en el circuito va a tierra, conectarlo al menos.
No te recomiendo que usas una fuente simple


----------



## chugus (Ago 7, 2009)

Si yo pense lo mismo AO=Fuente partida... En cuanto a lo de mas transistores en cascada.. como tendria que conectarlos teniendo en cuenta el esquematico que postiee en el primer post ? Deberia usar otro tipo de transistor en la tercer etapa de cascada? El pote de volumen habria que moverlo a la salida del ultimo transistor, para que tome la realimentacion en la salida?

Desde ya muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

Los previos no sen mi especialidad, pero creo que podrías poner el circuito que dices, y luego, para aumentar al doble esta señal, el circuito con el operacional.
Lo bueno es que con cualquier transformador lo puedes alimentar, porque casi no consume.


----------



## chugus (Ago 9, 2009)

En estos dias voy a hacer algunas pruebas, voy a empezar por cambiar el pote de gain por uno mas grande (200k) a ver que sucede y si no funciona voy a armar el operacional en serie a la salida a ver si resuelvo el tema..

Nos vemos luego!

Saludos.
Leandro.


----------

